
I built a game into our B2B product - virtuallyvivek
https://pragli.com/blog/why-i-built-a-game-into-our-b2b-product/
======
gumby
I almost didn't click on this link but I'm glad I did. It was a clever and
thoughtful approach to fixing an adoption problem.

~~~
usecontainers
agree - this is a clever approach to solving the problem facing a whole group
of applications where the "field of dreams" strategy is not going to work.
Thanks for sharing.

~~~
virtuallyvivek
Had to Google "Field of Dreams" haha. Love the term.

Yeah classic marketing strategies of pitching value and getting an entire team
to buy in is no longer going to work for communications products like these...

It's all about capturing enough single user joy to incentivize user
invitation.

------
clayschubiner
Great how it started with framing the problem (and coming up with a name for
it!) then went the product decision-making and how you landed at making a game

It could easily have been “we wanted to increase engagement so we made a game
here’s the link” but this is 10x better

~~~
virtuallyvivek
Haha, thanks! From what people have been telling us - naming the problem
definitely helped to frame the problem better.

------
tonydl
This is awesome. Do you have a sense of how many users it takes to solve the
empty room problem? Is 2 enough?

~~~
virtuallyvivek
We see a drastic improvement in engagement when even 2 people are in the team.
That's by far the best.

Of course, in longer tail usage patterns, the more users that we have, the
higher engagement we normally see.

------
latchkey
"Doug and I spent several hours brainstorming out-of-the-box ways to add more
value to the empty office experience in Pragli."

Why not talk to your customers and ask them what they want, then spend your
time building features they need? Is the empty office experience an actual
problem or is it more that people are busy and don't want to use your tool.
Gaming them into spending time in your product does not seem like a win.

My mistake in the past with my own startups was to spend time building
features that I thought would solve problems that my customer has instead of
building things they really need. This sounds exactly like one of those cases.

"Press stunt: Hire a street performer at Caltrain"

Really? You think that is how your unicorn will succeed?

------
fouc
Does anyone recognize the task app in
[https://pragli.com/blog/content/images/2019/10/image-9.png](https://pragli.com/blog/content/images/2019/10/image-9.png)
?

~~~
virtuallyvivek
Yep, Asana was on the right hand side and Pragli was on the left.

Made it a bit easier to screen capture!

------
rayzhou
Really fascinating and creative approach! I wonder why this kind of thing
hasn't been tried as commonly before or is as widespread today.

~~~
virtuallyvivek
Thanks! Not sure - but I really think more communication and collaboration
products should try out more out-of-the-box engagement features like games.

~~~
latchkey
Huh? A collaboration product for a job would involve working together on your
job, not playing games.

------
rlargman
Do you have plans to implement any of the other engagement features you
mentioned? I’d be curious to see what worked best.

~~~
virtuallyvivek
Yes! In the article, we mentioned that we were considering collectible avatars
to include into the game.

Some out-of-the-box ideas include extending our Spotify integration to audio
channels so people can collaboratively play music together.

------
dennisaxu
This is awesome, I've always felt that more onboarding experiences should feel
like games.

~~~
virtuallyvivek
Yep - definitely helps to build up a feeling of attachment and delight to the
product :)

------
rosybox
That's pretty neat. Are your users engaging with the game?

~~~
virtuallyvivek
Thanks for the compliment! We just pushed it out, but after a few days we'll
update the blog post to reveal some interesting insights.

Stay tuned :)

------
techplex
Pragli.com ceases my mobile chrome, anyone else seeing that?

~~~
virtuallyvivek
Eek, that's not good! Would you mind sending me a screen capture at
vivek@pragli.com? Sorry about that!!

------
ssafreno
Sounds fun! Thanks for the share

~~~
virtuallyvivek
Of course! Stay tuned for more updates :)

------
atianying1217
Very good idea :D

~~~
virtuallyvivek
Thanks so much :) We're excited for the results.

------
dsafreno
Love it!

